# Does anyone know the Approximate Weight of the G0619/SX3 Head?



## Hoji (Jul 8, 2014)

Does anyone know the Approximate Weight of the G0619/SX3 Head?


I have read that the X3's head is about 100 lbs. I would estimate the SX3 would be in the same range...


Just picked up a CX611 (SX3) and would like to build a counterweight system to offset the weight of the head. Would be really nice to know the weight without having to remove the head and weigh it.


Any info is greatly appreciated!


Thanks,


Hoji


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 9, 2014)

Welcome to the forum, Hoji. What part of BC do you live in?

You could set up your counterbalance with around 75 pounds, but in such a way that it's easy to add more weight. That way, you could fine tune it until it behaves the way you want.


----------



## jim18655 (Jul 9, 2014)

I had to disassemble my Grizzly  G0619 to move it into the shop and weighed the pieces when I did.
Base and x-y table 132 lb.
Head stock  81 lb.
Control box 26 lb.
Column   103 lb.


----------



## therbig (Jul 9, 2014)

jim18655 said:


> Head stock  81 lb.
> Control box 26 lb.



What do you mean by the separate numbers for the headstock and the control box?  On my G0619 the control electronics are integrated into the column and the front of the headstock.  Did you weigh the control electronics separately?

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## jim18655 (Jul 10, 2014)

I took the controls out of the column instead of disconnecting the wires. It was easier to move separate pieces.


----------

